# natural ways to get body ready for labour?



## winegums

Basically induction on wednesday - which i can always refused (i know!) but don't actually think it would be a great idea due to a few things that have been happening over the past couple of weeks...

So I have tomorrow and tuesday to hope and pray baby comes out of his own accord!

Had a VE the other day to see if they could give me a sweep but cervix was completely hard and closed and she couldn't do it.

I haven't had any signs of anything - not even braxton hicks...

Me and OH have been having sex most nights and before we actually do it he makes sure i orgasm at least twice during foreplay

I've also been taking EPO every day but thanks to Jenniflower telling me about the GLA in it I have now switched to starflower oil as it's like double the GLA.

I have also been doing nipple stimulation with my double breast pump i used to exlusively express with my son - at least 15-30mins a day on both breasts

Also researched accupressure points and tried working them and then stimulated them with tens machine..

done lots of walking and some bouncing on ball but i find it makes my spd worse :(

Booked some reflexology but closest appointment was tuesday late afternoon and induction is wednesday morning...

Oh yes and been eating pineapple core - which is eww to say the least so i'm not doing that any more lol!

Um... so.. any suggestions anyone? xxx


----------



## Bournefree

I don't think that I can offer you anymore ideas other than the ones you have mentioned! You've got it covered really!

Without prying about your situation.. from your examination, it doesn't look like your body was quite ready to do this. I hope it changes for you soon. 
Please make sure that any decisions you make are yours. There are several stages and options in an induction and you can decide which you would like to try.
Xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

I heard eatin curry and spicey foods helps bring you into labour? Didnt wanna read and run but good luck hun! xx


----------



## winegums

stages and options in induction?

All I know is they will examine me and if they can they will do ARM and then if not they will discuss either a hormone drip starting low and slowly increasing it or prostin pessaries or whatever it's called...

Basically I will be 13 days overdue and originally was going to just agree to be monitered after i go past 2 weeks overdue but suddenly last week my blood pressure started going up daily when it has been quite low and consistant from the booking appointment...

plus i'm exhausted with low iron that 3 tablets a day doesn't seem to make a difference about, and re-occuring thrush and urine infections and very painful spd...which i can live with, but are starting to take their toll!


----------



## Mervs Mum

My honest advice? Stop EVERYTHING. In my experience once you to 'trying' they come. x


----------



## Jenniflower

Glad you found some better SFO Wine! Hopefully that will help to at least soften what's going on up there. Other than that looks like you're doing all that a person can do! I would still totally book that reflexology appointment thought. Even though it's a day before could be really worth it.

In regards to your induction you should look into your options. I can totally understand given your circumstances why you would need to go that route. (as if I haven't heard your whining enough in the Feb thread! :lol:) It sounds like if you're dilating some they'll rupture your membranes but if you're still tight and closed they may have to give you a gel or two before that could happen. Just remember with your high blood pressure that the Pitocin is probably the last thing your body needs so try and push for anything but that. My sister has a tip, it's to bring in your pump when you get induced because after your waters break and your contractions start up is when the nipple stimulation works wonders for keeping them going. 

I really hope you go before than and honestly wouldn't be surprised. Of all our feb girls I seem to see a trend of each one going into labour just before they're due to be induced!


----------



## Amy_K

Dear Winegums,

I really sympathise with you. You didn't mention using any aromatherapy oils, I have had my husband massaging my back with Clary Sage oil for a good week now. It is supposed to stimulate the uterus, but like Merv's Mum says about stopping everything, it really helps me to relax and take my mind of the waiting game.

Maybe you should just think that you have done everything you possibly can, and either way it comes you baby is likely to be here by the end of the week, just kick back and relax for these two days. Enjoy your reflexology as 'me' time. The more pressure you put on yourself, the more uptight you'll get and 'tight' is the opposite of what you need!

I know its easier for others to say what we should do, so please don't take my comments as preachy.


----------



## Bournefree

winegums said:


> stages and options in induction?
> 
> All I know is they will examine me and if they can they will do ARM and then if not they will discuss either a hormone drip starting low and slowly increasing it or prostin pessaries or whatever it's called...
> 
> Basically I will be 13 days overdue and originally was going to just agree to be monitered after i go past 2 weeks overdue but suddenly last week my blood pressure started going up daily when it has been quite low and consistant from the booking appointment...
> 
> plus i'm exhausted with low iron that 3 tablets a day doesn't seem to make a difference about, and re-occuring thrush and urine infections and very painful spd...which i can live with, but are starting to take their toll!


Stages and options of induction - As you say they can do all of what you mentioned above, but they don&#8217;t offer to do this all at once! You can choose which you would like to try and when you would like to stop.. If you feel you would like to try induciton at all.
Well the first option of your situation is just to hold on and wait. There isn&#8217;t anything you are presenting with at the moment that is a indicating that you need to get baby here. Of course your blood pressure needs to be kept an eye on, and if anything else changes you can make your decisions as you go.
Vaginal exam - once you are examined you can decide what you would like to do. If you cervix is totally closed, it is a good indicator you and baby are not ready. it would be very difficult to perform a sweep or a ARM. So you may decide to either go home or try the Prostaglandin peccary gel. This needs some time to work if it is going to.. So be prepared to wait for this too. 
If your cervix isn&#8217;t closed it may be possible to Perform a cervical sweep - have you had another one of these offered to you by you MW before going in? (this can be done at the birth centre or even home).
Then after trying the gel, and sweep, you can either just keep trying these. Or do nothing and wait again.
After this induction starts getting a lot more invasive and comes with associated risks.
Syntocine drip, to start contractions. The drip will restrict your movements and you will be offered constant monitoring along side the drip to measure contractions and babies HR. This will continue throughout labour to birth unless you ask for it to be removed. The drip can be done with or without a ARM or you could decide to have the ARM alone - but this comes with a risk of infection (baby is totally safe from infection until your membranes have gone).. So ARM can bring it&#8217;s own problems, and you will in the hospital be under pressure to birth your baby within 24 hours after ARM (although this is just a guidelines.. And you can go much further than 24hrs, and you should be offered expectant management (which essentially is just wait and see, under medical supervision)
for anything upto 96hrs, as 94% of women will have gone into established labour before 96hrs.
So even if you go for the induction, there will be lots of waiting and arguably lots more emotional stress, which may hinder your bodies to do this on it&#8217;s own. It can become a negative cycle for labour, leading to more interventions. You always have the right to say no at any stage of any treatment you are offered and it is always your decision.

IMO if you are going to be waiting around anyways and put under additional stress, then certainly some of the more invasive induction techniques don&#8217;t hold any advantage over just waiting.. Because of there increased risk to you and baby. That is of course if you are not presenting with clear medical reasons why baby should be born imminently.. And if you are then that&#8217;s what c-sections should be used for, emergencies.

I wish I could give you some bottled patience! I know it can so hard to wait it out.. Someone once said being pregnant and then in labour is all about waiting, and it is this waiting and patience that all women need to prepare for motherhood.
XxX


----------



## Weezie123

How about a back massage, I am a massage therapist and have clients who were due who went into labour soon after their massages. Its will not only feel nice it will take your mind off waiting! See if you can get a mobile therapist to come to your home.


----------



## minibeast

maybe your baby isn't in such a good position to be born. i went into labour at 41+2 lasted a long time. when the midwife came she showed me some rocking excersises to help get little one away from lying too much over in my right pelvis. apparently the bad position was stopping labour from progressing. 

talk to your midwife about this though, i don't want to be giving you bad advice.


----------



## winegums

Thank you bourne free that is really helpful!

Baby is LOA which as far as i have understood in the past means it's pretty much the best position?

Went in for bp checks today and lovely midwife offered me another sweep, i was 1cm long and 1cm dilated and soft, 2/5 palpable, -2 above spines when on thurs i was 0cm, hard, 4/5 and -3 so i guess my body is slowly getting the picture!

feeling more positive about it all and looking forward to reflexology tomorrow!

sweep hasn't seemed to have done anything so far today but you never know :) xxx


----------



## Bournefree

That is excellent WGums! You now know that your body and baby are getting ready.. It can still take days and days.. but it is happening! Bet you are delighted! 

XxXx


----------



## winegums

Amy_K said:


> Dear Winegums,
> 
> I really sympathise with you. You didn't mention using any aromatherapy oils, I have had my husband massaging my back with Clary Sage oil for a good week now. It is supposed to stimulate the uterus, but like Merv's Mum says about stopping everything, it really helps me to relax and take my mind of the waiting game.
> 
> Maybe you should just think that you have done everything you possibly can, and either way it comes you baby is likely to be here by the end of the week, just kick back and relax for these two days. Enjoy your reflexology as 'me' time. The more pressure you put on yourself, the more uptight you'll get and 'tight' is the opposite of what you need!
> 
> I know its easier for others to say what we should do, so please don't take my comments as preachy.

Just seen this i've had clary sage oil on tissue next to my bed for 2 weeks plus been adding it to baths and burning it in my insence oil burner thingy during the day :rofl: - I know how desperate I sound!!!!

But yep I think relaxation is the key - yesterday and today have done NOTHING except take my starflower oil pills and i feel much better already :thumbup: Thank you all! xxxxx


----------



## Jenniflower

Let us know how the reflexology goes! :thumbup:


----------



## winegums

Reflexology was awesome and induction cancelled for tomorrow... Thursday I'm having an appointment with my consultant to discuss it as my bp is back to normal and urine clear :)


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> Reflexology was awesome and induction cancelled for tomorrow... Thursday I'm having an appointment with my consultant to discuss it as my bp is back to normal and urine clear :)

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Amy_K

winegums said:


> Reflexology was awesome and induction cancelled for tomorrow... Thursday I'm having an appointment with my consultant to discuss it as my bp is back to normal and urine clear :)

This is really really good news. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## Bournefree

winegums said:


> Reflexology was awesome and induction cancelled for tomorrow... Thursday I'm having an appointment with my consultant to discuss it as my bp is back to normal and urine clear :)

Just keep it in mind that all your consultant can offer you is types of induction in the obstetric unit. Of course they should also be saying just wait and offering advice on natrual remedies to get labour going, optimal positions, choice of having another sweep etc.. (but they don't book these) but a hospital induction is the only thing they have power over and can book for you.. So go with that in mind. 
Also he/she is going to be inclined to give you the &#8220;worst case scenarios&#8221; (I hope this isn&#8217;t the case, but it happens all too often), as Obstetricians, they are there for emergencies, and this tends to colour their view point to thinking that emergencies happen all the time. You could also ask them if they had seen a normal birth? (most haven&#8217;t, or if they have, haven&#8216;t in a very, very long time) So IF or WHEN your consultant starts saying that it is a risk going over your due date.. do ask them if they know what the data is specifically to support their assertions, (there are risks associated with going over 42 weeks, but they are minimal and data is sketchy to say the least, and is mostly theoretical concerned with placental sufficiency - as the placenta gets old basically),. This will enable you to make an informed decision, rather than on one persons opinion which isn&#8217;t backed up by evidence.
Your well your fit, so why change that unless you need to?
xXx


----------



## winegums

Thank you bournefree! tbh I'm just happy i know i have at least a couple more days to let my body do its thing....

midwife is giving me a sweep tomorrow and then thurs is my appointment :) xxx


----------



## cupcake23

After sex do you tilt your bum/ pelvic up? I stayed like this for a good 30mins when i was trying to get lo out... You seem to be doing everything in your power to get baby out, nothing more to suggest but wishing you the all best.


----------



## winegums

yeh i put a pillow under my bum likewhen i was ttc lol!! but saying that the last couple of days it's been too hard to even manage sex lol but i'm just trying to relax and go with the flow now..


----------



## Bournefree

I have some great feelings about where you and your body are - the process has already excitingly started!! So I doubt you'll even want to or need to get to the consultant appointment to be frank.. and I hope you'll be surprised about how much your cervix is changing when you go and see your MW for a examination and maybe another sweep XxX


----------



## cupcake23

Bless you! This baby need an eviction notice:baby::haha::baby:


----------



## winegums

hehe thank you! :) will keep you all updated ;) xxx


----------

